# Interviewing Game



## Speri (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok, this is a pretty cool game, and very simple. How it works is a person asks a random question (it can be anything at all). Then the next person answers the previously asked question and then they leave a question for the next person to answer. Questions that were used may be used again to hear an answer from a different person's perspective. Although the question _can_ be anything, usually it is a question that requires some thought. For example: *If you knew today the world was going to end, what would you spend your last hour doing?*
...the next person can feel free to answer that! ^___^


----------



## Becca (Aug 20, 2008)

Calling everyone I know and then i would snuggle up with everyone and bunnies - Though thats really sad so i don't want to thnik about it - i get dpressed easily 



If you could be any animal for a day what would it be and why?


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 21, 2008)

I would be a bird because I want to fly so bad or I would be a bunny because I am always wondering what their life is from thier point of view.

If you got a million dollars what would be the first thing you would buy or do?


----------



## Becca (Aug 21, 2008)

RABBITRY!!



Do you wear glasses?


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 22, 2008)

yes. square ones that are the same color as my hair(that's what i've been told, any way)

what's your fave way to wear your hair(color, curly or straight and down, sides up, pony tail, ect. i want _all_ the info:dude:!)


----------



## Becca (Aug 29, 2008)

Up and curly or straight and down LOL

DO you prefer trouser or skirt?


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

It depends where I am going. If it is more casual pants. If it is more formal skirt. I am a very go with the flow person.

Obama or McCain


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

Errm whats that?


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

THey are the presidential canidates for the USA!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

Ohhhh

:biggrin2:


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 6, 2008)

*Dublinperky wrote: *


> Obama or McCain



McCain............but i'm not that crazy about him, either. and i can't vote yet. but next time i can :biggrin2:



long hair or short?


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 7, 2008)

Long, for me anyways.

If all the stores were closing all over, whats the last thing you would buy ( exclude the bunny stuff, this is about you)


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 7, 2008)

a bunch of Bibles, beads, yarn, computer, CD's, make-up, clothes..............the list could go on and on!

if you could only listen to one artist, who would it be?


----------



## Becca (Sep 7, 2008)

Craig Powell :inlove:

What shampoo do you use?


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 7, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> What shampoo do you use?


This weird one my Mum bought from Avon. It smells good though!

If you could know the answer to anything, what would it be? (and you can't say 'the meaning of life!'

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh wow I don't know...something to do with animals maybe though. haha.

If you could live anywhere in the world, where would it be?


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 8, 2008)

north carolina maybe? but all my friends and family would have to there too:biggrin2:

if you could do anything, what would it be?


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 8, 2008)

I would graduate.


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 10, 2008)

you're supposed to post another question:biggrin2:

what's you fave breakfast?


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 10, 2008)

I keep forgetting to post the question

I would love full acess to a fruit tray.

If you could only eat 1 thing for a week, what would it be


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 11, 2008)

Bread!

When was the last time you skipped in public?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 11, 2008)

Gym class :?



Whens the last time you had a coffee made for you


----------



## Becca (Sep 11, 2008)

Never I hate coffee

When was the last time you did homework?

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 11, 2008)

never(we don't do home work, we just keep working till we're done. but since i'm working at home, maybe it's all the time....i'm confused:?!)

have you ever worn something _really_ crazy in public?


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 12, 2008)

At school a couple of the sixth formers just decided to dress up in 80s clothes. I had like neon legwarmers. It was stylish.

Do you wear some bits of jewellery everyday/constantly?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Sep 12, 2008)

No becuase if i have pe at school we're not allowed to wear jewellry so i always forget to put it on!

What was in the last sandwich toy ate?

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 12, 2008)

erm, two weeks ago, i think. it was a six inch sub.

do you feed wild birds?


----------



## Becca (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes!!!

Do you own a games console of any sort? (wii, DS..)

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 14, 2008)

My Mum has a DS (pink) and we have a PS2...

Do you always wear matching underwear?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 14, 2008)

no

have you ever kissed a boy


----------



## BSAR (Sep 15, 2008)

Sadly no. And I am sixteen.

Have you ever ate a frogs' leg before?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 17, 2008)

No way! Yuck! And poor froggies ]:

What countries have you been to?


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 18, 2008)

america

what's you fave movie?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 18, 2008)

The Devil Wears Prada

Do you do any sports or play any instruments?


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 20, 2008)

nope

what's your fave book?


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 21, 2008)

Ida Bee

How many houses have you lived in?


----------



## Becca (Sep 23, 2008)

Only this one

Do you have msn?


----------

